# My first Vizsla



## Mommabrown (Apr 17, 2016)

Ruby is our first vizsla. I've had dogs all my life but have never had one that is this smart. Ruby absolutely loves everyone but especially the grandkids.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

That video, just sent me down memory lane. Ruby is stunning.

Vizslas are the best. I got my Vizsla at 7 weeks. I have a video of my Vizsla doing a fetch the first time I threw the ball for him at 7.5 weeks. I was shocked, didn`t train him. He did it instinctively. Just to make sure, I threw it again and he got the ball right back and dropped it. He was potty trained almost immediately.

He was searching for hidden treats or anything I would ask him to search at 7.5 weeks too. It took maybe 5 attempts to teach him that. He and I were bit of rockstars at the Vet. We used to show up and all the people at the vet had already heard about my Vizsla. They would say - he`s the pup who can search. So, they would hide treats for him and he would search for them and find it in seconds. The looks on their faces were priceless.

I always get compliments about his behavior outside of home, but inside he gets a bit too excited.

He`s approaching 2, he now has a 10 week Weim sister. Not my choice to get a Weim, I wanted another Vizsla. But ended up with the Weim. The weim is a gorgeous dog, but my heart still belongs to Vizsla. He`s soo gentle on her, absolutely loves her. He can be tough guy with bigger dogs, but with her he`s an absolute softie, even when she is mean to him and treats him like big game. Also, after getting a different dog, you notice certain things - like Vizslas seriously don`t have an odor. The 10 week Weim stinks - the doggy odor. How energetic Vizslas are and how absolutely insane they are. The weim is still working on potty training, a bit on the slower side but naughty, which I hope is a sign of smartness. 

Vizslas rock. I have done my share of complaining about Vizslas - but they are the best.

Good luck with Ruby.


----------



## Mommabrown (Apr 17, 2016)

thank you for sharing. Our entire family is really enjoying Ruby. What a fun dog


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Pictures would be great too. Vizslas are legendary for their clean smell because they clean themselves; please.don't give up on your new Weim just for that. I am certain that a good gentle shampoo, checking the ears and tooth brushing with dog only toothpaste wI'll have her in great shape.

Please check the ears and get expert advice on keeping them clean. A Vet can give sound advice on all grooming.

Some Vizslas love playing in the tub or shower- Weimaraners too; you may find them Both in there making bath time a game!

The two will be the best of pals and partners in crime- prepare for fun, intelligence and mischief times TWO!

Hope you can provide us with pictures congrats and lots of love#


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

browndogbrownguy said:


> He`s approaching 2, he now has a 10 week Weim sister. Not my choice to get a Weim, I wanted another Vizsla. But ended up with the Weim. The weim is a gorgeous dog, but my heart still belongs to Vizsla.


You sound just like my husband  Our breeder breeds both weims and V's. I had a hard time keeping my husband from sneaking a V pup in the car instead of our weim when we went to pick her up! His heart belongs to our V and mine to our weim. And yes, our V smells soooo good but our weim doesn't (she doesn't smell bad - or doggy really - she just doesn't have much of a scent either way besides that of grass stains, lol). In our case, the V is more affectionate (not that she isn't, too), eager to please, and hyper. Our weim is absolutely brilliant but also so so stubborn. I have to say though, she has totally won my husband over now!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Pals already! Thank you so much ;D for the endearing photo! If you see the GSP CJ, that won at Westminster this year, you might be tempted later on to bring a lovely brown and white freckled handsome puppy to the home! 

I have heard that Weim females try to establish dominance as puppies even with an older male Weimaraner. Bet she will be the empress one day!

In any case, you have a star studded cast with our velcro dog and the irresistible Grey Ghost- enjoy! 8)


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

cuddlebuglove said:


> I have heard that Weim females try to establish dominance as puppies even with an older male Weimaraner. Bet she will be the empress one day!


That's an old photo - our weim is now almost 2  And I thought she would be the boss too... but nope! She's completely submissive to our V.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, V's do have that charm. Right ?


----------



## ManskaVizsla (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice to hear that you're happy with your new doggy!


----------



## mskatiesd (May 18, 2016)

So Cute! 

My first V brought back a ball the first time I threw it, she was so smart! She was also housetrained SO easily, I think maybe one accident inside? Crazy!!

Can't wait for my new puppy to arrive, picking her up around July 15th!! My first V Eva left us Feb/2015 at almost 14. Love of my life, miss her so much! I can't wait to have another V, love the breed so much!! Almost thought I might want two.... (dare I?)

Enjoy!!


----------

